# Critic Edward Greenfield dies



## DavidA

The music critic, Edward Greenfield, has died.

http://slippedisc.com/2015/07/the-critic-who-never-liked-to-write-anything-bad/


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Oh, very sad news!

I greatly admire Edward Greenfield's work - his newspaper reviews and, especially, the Penguin Guide to Recorded Clasical Music, have been very enjoyable and very informative parts of my listenint journey so far. An admirable critic who really knew his stuff ans whos opinions were informed, knoweldgeable and tasteful


----------

